# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Antihistamici i dojenje???

## ivana2008

Drage mame molim Vas za pomoć!
Imam jaku upalu sinusa koja se može lječiti jedino antihisatmicima (zbog dodatne alergije) i kortikosteroidima. To upalno stanje traje već preko mjesec dana i prognoze nisu dobre. Naime bez lječenja bi se moglo dodatno zakomplicirati.
No, ja još uvijek dojim moje 18 mjeseci staro dijete i željela sam to činiti bar do ljeta.
Međutim sad odjednom bi trebala prestati jer na tim ljekovima izričito piše da se ne smije dojtit dok ih se pije, a pedijatrica (koja BTW nije prodoječa) je rekla da se toga moram pridržavati.
Jako sam tužna jer nisam spremna prestati dojiti, a i ne mogu niti zamisliti kako će Kai na to regirati, jer on to svakodnevno traži, kako ću ga utješiti noću ili kad ga nešto boli. Pravi užas.
Ako netko ima iskustva sa sličnim problemom molim Vas da mi pomognete, za sad odgađam pijenje ljekova iako dišem na škrge...

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam uzimala antihistaminike, ali jako kratko, možda jedno 4 doze (dan i po). Jednom u trudnoći, jednom za vreme dojenja, dete je imalo oko 20 meseci. To je bilo u dogovoru sa dr jer mi je alergijski kašalj trajao i trajao, nisam spavala, i dete sam noću budila od kašlja. Uzela sam samo par doza da se to malo smiri, a posle čekala da lagano sasvim prođe. 
Ne znam u tvom slučaju, možda da pitaš nekog drugog doktora, koji bi bio raspoložen da možda potraži zamenu za taj lek, uz koji bi mogla da dojiš.

----------


## BusyBee

Claritine sam uzela nekoliko puta, kad je bilo doista frkovito.

----------


## ivana2008

Odlučila sam prestati s tabletama i dojiti bar dok ne zatopli. Pa šta bude.

----------


## tulip

ja se mučim već godinama, i stanje mi se svake godine pogoršava jer u stvari uopće ne liječim tu alergiju. samo si pokušavam olakšati simptome ili kad je moguće promijeniti podneblje.
nego, u cijeloj toj priči zanima me još nešto, što se do sada nisam potrudila istražiti, a to je da li moje alergijske reakcije imaju utjecaja na dijete koje dojim? hoće li mu dugoročno nanijeti neku štetu to što je i u trbuhu i dojenjem bio izložen tome?

vjerojatno znate nešto o tome ili barem gdje mogu pogledati, da malo skratim traženje?

----------

